# Sharing an Amazon account



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

My mom is looking to buy an original Kindle... hooray! We would love to share an Amazon account so we can share books. I assume this just means that she would register under my email. 

My question is this: For those of you who share an account, how do you manage the money side of things? Do you just not use one click, and have different credit cards on file? Load up the account with $xx and just figure ot out later? 

Just hoping to get some tips on the logistics and how it works for those of you who do this.

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoping Leslie chimes in here as she shares her account with several others.  You can use two different credit cards I believe; so you just 'buy' with your card and not your kindlle-mate's.  Also you can add gift cards to the account to regulate spending so your kindle-mate doesn't run up your cc.  The e-mail address attached to the account will get notification every time a purchase is made, so you can monitor that.  Basically, there are a number of options and you have to figure out what works best for you and those you're sharing with.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have four Kindles on my account: me, my two children, and a friend. 

I have not given out my password to anyone, so the only person who can log into my account and manage it, from the computer, is me. 

My children buy books and I pay for them -- no surprise there.

With my friend, it's actually worked out very well. We both like historical fiction and m/m romance so we sort of alternate buying those because we know we'll share. She likes sci-fi which I have no interest in, so when she buys sci-fi books, she keeps a tab and then paypals me the money, once a month or so. I buy books for myself but it's my card so I don't have to pay myself back. LOL

It has all worked out quite well. 

L


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Great, thanks! It sounds like it will work out great. 

So, when she orders a book using whispernet, will it also automatically show up on my Kindle and vice versa, or would I just go to Amazon and download it from there? How does it work with the new sync feature?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Great, thanks! It sounds like it will work out great.
> 
> So, when she orders a book using whispernet, will it also automatically show up on my Kindle and vice versa, or would I just go to Amazon and download it from there? How does it work with the new sync feature?


When you buy a book, it will show up on the Kindle where it was bought from. To get it on another Kindle, you can either download it from your Amazon account or get it through the content manager.

I am not sure how the sync feature works since I haven't gotten the new Kindle to test it out yet.

L


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

When my Kindle is on my Dad's account, I will figure out how much the books are that I want.  Then I buy myself a gift card, load it on his account and then buy my books.  One time I had loaded a $30.00 gift card onto his account and my mum had picked his cc to use and it still used the gc first.  So now I just buy it for the amount that I need.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am not sure how the sync feature works since I haven't gotten the new Kindle to test it out yet.
> 
> L


I have the original Kindle, but last week there was a firmware upgrade and now I have the sync feature. I haven't really played with it though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's right Leslie. . .you finally got the update didn't you? . . . .the sync is part of that so you can test it out with the Kindles you have . . . .

Consider it research for the update to your FAQ!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As folks know, I have a friend on my Kindle account with me. We are both reading "The Phoenix" but she finished it before I did. I did get a message asking if I wanted to sync "The Phoenix" to location 6321, where Schnabel (my friend's Kindle) was -- which would have been the end of the book. That actually was not helpful so I am wondering just how useful this sync feature will really be.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> When you buy a book, it will show up on the Kindle where it was bought from. To get it on another Kindle, you can either download it from your Amazon account or get it through the content manager.
> 
> I am not sure how the sync feature works since I haven't gotten the new Kindle to test it out yet.
> 
> L


How do you get it from the content manager? I would like to find out how the sync feature works. Since I am the only one that will be using my second kindle when it comes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

my brother and I just started sharing an account.  So far, he's bought one book for .80.  I got the email about it and slid it into a folder for his purchases.  I think I'll just keep a tab.  When he gets to $20 or so, he can write me a check.  If we find we're not sharing that many books, our Kindles will divorce.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> How do you get it from the content manager? I would like to find out how the sync feature works. Since I am the only one that will be using my second kindle when it comes.


Go to content manager and make sure it's set to show all or show Amazon content. You should see the book there. Then use menu and find the option to move it to Kindle Memory or SD card. Once that's done, you should find it listed when you go back to your home page.

Ann


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Go to content manager and make sure it's set to show all or show Amazon content. You should see the book there. Then use menu and find the option to move it to Kindle Memory or SD card. Once that's done, you should find it listed when you go back to your home page.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann it might be easier to move the books to my new kindle from the content manger.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great information Leslie. I wanna be adopted by you 



Leslie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have four Kindles on my account: me, my two children, and a friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks Ann it might be easier to move the books to my new kindle from the content manger.


Note that you have to be able to use WN. . .if you're not, you need to plug it in via USB. The method is probably similar, but I admit that I've used the USB exactly once when I first got my Kindle and just wanted to see that/how it worked. I'm in a good WN area so I use that pretty exclusively to move content to and from the Kindle.

Ann


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

My sister and I share an account (under my name). She has added her credit card to the account so she pays separately for her books unless I'm being a kind big sis.  My mom will be getting her K2 soon so she'll be joining the club. We're tossing around the idea of having a family gift card to purchase books to make life easier. We all have similar tastes so it shouldn't be an issue with us. When I get my K2, Dad may be getting my K1, but we'll most likely set him up on his own account. His tastes differs from ours and we don't want to burn up the card on books we'll never read.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter and I share an account and we each have our own credit card on it. When we buy books we just go to the Manage Your Kindle page and apply our own card to the one click. It has worked out great. Of course, I buy more books, but we have the same taste in most books. So far, it has worked out great.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good information in this post. i am trying to decide if my daughter and I will be sharing an account. We do not have a lot of the same taste in books but she will occassionally read something that she is sure I would like. And I will probably be like Leslie and be paying for her purchases


----------

